# Digital readout for my router table



## TopamaxSurvivor

Great review Gary!! I just checked the site of MCLS. they have lots of high-tech gadgets)


----------



## Karson

Great review Gary. I built one of these and put it on my router over a year ago. I paid a lot more for the parts than what they are going for now as a kit.

Neat idea, and they work great.


----------



## woodsmithshop

I have the same one Gary, it is on my router table, I have a post for the wiring etc from floor to ceiling that I mounted the readout on, that way it is out of the way so I don't damage it. I am now wondering if it could be mounted on my dewalt planer.


----------



## a1Jim

Thanks Gary
A super tool and good review.


----------



## Richforever

Thanks! It's nice knowing if these things are worth it; and how much effort is needed to use them properly.


----------



## longgone

It was good to read your review. I have the wixey angle gague, height gague and calipers and use them often. I have been looking at the router and planer gagues and debating as to when I should get them. Your review has further tipped my scales in the buy-it direction.
Thanks!


----------



## cabinetmaster

Great review. I think I may have to get one myself.


----------



## NBeener

Great review!

One nice thing that it does is measure even with the power off. Say you adjust your height with the power off and then turn it back on, well it will show the corrected height.

I'm trying to figure out how much $$$ I would pay if only the digital rip fence gauge on my Bosch 4100 table saw would do that…... Turns out to be a royal discomfort in the backside….


----------



## mpientka

A thorough review. Thanks


----------

